# Horse Riding Instructors/Good Riding Stables Edinburgh?



## DreamOfNoReturn (25 June 2013)

Basically I haven't been riding regularly in a few months and want to get back into regular riding. Problem is the previous riding schools I've been to, I feel like I haven't learned anything as I always get a different instructor who doesn't know me, and other places I used to ride at are either shut/are only hacking places. Another thing is, good riding schools that I know and have been to are too far away to get to regularly.

So basically my question is, does anyone know of any good riding schools that have good instructors and good lessons in the Edinburgh area? Or is there possibly a private instructor that would be willing to give lessons on their own horse? I just really miss having the regularity of riding, and I am currently looking for a share horse, but literally no luck so far. I was hoping if I got a share, then I could get lessons with the share, but in the meantime I just want to get back around horses. 

On a side note, does anyone know of anyone looking/a way to be around horses in the meantime? I used to help at RDA, but had to leave because of school commitments and now they have tons of volunteers, so I feel like I will be more of a hindrance if I go back.


----------



## asbo (26 June 2013)

You have Midkinleith who have just opened up a riding/ trecking centre or Tower Farm in Edinburgh, Lasswade is just outside Loanhead.


----------



## JenTaz (26 June 2013)

A good riding stables in Edinburgh is hard to come by, do you have your own transport? If you could travel further a field, you have S.N.E.C and a few other places out towards west lothian and glasgow, but I can't think of anywhere in Edinburgh that does good lessons


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (26 June 2013)

asbo said:



			You have Midkinleith who have just opened up a riding/ trecking centre or Tower Farm in Edinburgh, Lasswade is just outside Loanhead.
		
Click to expand...

Midkinleith I think is still just a trekking centre? Tower Farm I haven't heard good things about, and Lasswade I used to go to, but that was where I had a different instructor every week and never learned anything.

Thanks though .


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (26 June 2013)

JenTaz said:



			A good riding stables in Edinburgh is hard to come by, do you have your own transport? If you could travel further a field, you have S.N.E.C and a few other places out towards west lothian and glasgow, but I can't think of anywhere in Edinburgh that does good lessons
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I thought that. I have family that can drive, but I wouldn't be able to get somewhere regularly to ride because they work and have different commitments so can't be tied down. I'm hoping to pass my driving test soon though, so hopefully all being well I can drive myself . Is there anywhere else you would suggest West Lothian area ?


----------



## gillianfleming (26 June 2013)

The only reasonable place i have found is Houston but thats outside Broxburn, the 2 instructors i had lessons with there were really good.
What sort of pony/horse are you looking to share?


----------



## Quadro (26 June 2013)

Whiteloch at Macmerry or there is a place at Drem. No nothing about either though.
Q


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (26 June 2013)

gillianfleming said:



			The only reasonable place i have found is Houston but thats outside Broxburn, the 2 instructors i had lessons with there were really good.
What sort of pony/horse are you looking to share?
		
Click to expand...


Yeah Houston is great, I went with my friend who rode there . Might see if I can get some lessons there semi regularly! 

I'm open to really anything. Looking for probably 14.2hh and above, I would love a younger horse to sort of challenge me and improve my riding, but to be honest at the moment I'm more looking for a horse I can spend time with and get know and just get back out riding again. I'm hoping to buy my own in a few years, but I want to wait till I've got enough money. When I buy my own though I'll probably buy a younger horse then.


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (26 June 2013)

Quadro said:



			Whiteloch at Macmerry or there is a place at Drem. No nothing about either though.
Q
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll have a look into them .


----------



## asbo (27 June 2013)

Midkinleith are going to be/are doing lessons as far as I know, they are trying out instructors.


----------



## gembear (28 June 2013)

DreamOfNoReturn said:



			Midkinleith I think is still just a trekking centre? Tower Farm I haven't heard good things about, and Lasswade I used to go to, but that was where I had a different instructor every week and never learned anything.

Thanks though .
		
Click to expand...

I hear that!
I went to lasswade once.... never been back since.

Appin are an excellent school and the RI's are really knowledgeable, but they are 17 miles outside of Edinburgh and I think you mentioned you have no transport?
Very personable and friendly and they always make sure you get the same instructor. 

I'm in a similar position to yourself.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 June 2013)

You can get to Appin by train though and Macmerry via a fairly tortuous bus journey (although I recommend Whiteloch).I didn't care much for Houston and Lasswade and Tower-well, no. Harelaw is not bad for hacking and on the same rail line as Drem (Appin).

Lots of shares around atm although not sure which yards still shut down because of strangles.


----------



## gembear (28 June 2013)

MotherOfChickens said:



			Lots of shares around atm although not sure which yards still shut down because of strangles.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh i'm looking for a share too.
Where is the best place to advertise/see ads?


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (28 June 2013)

gembear said:



			I hear that!
I went to lasswade once.... never been back since.

Appin are an excellent school and the RI's are really knowledgeable, but they are 17 miles outside of Edinburgh and I think you mentioned you have no transport?
Very personable and friendly and they always make sure you get the same instructor. 

I'm in a similar position to yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I can see why to be honest. Yeah I went to Appin once, and it was awesome. Always meaning to go back, just difficult to get to. I do have transport, but it's not regular transport and I'm kind of wanting to have lessons as regularly as I can. 

Thank you . I rode Angus when I was there, real sweetheart. Have you been to Appin a lot?

 Not easy is it! But we'll get there .


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (28 June 2013)

MotherOfChickens said:



			You can get to Appin by train though and Macmerry via a fairly tortuous bus journey (although I recommend Whiteloch).I didn't care much for Houston and Lasswade and Tower-well, no. Harelaw is not bad for hacking and on the same rail line as Drem (Appin).

Lots of shares around atm although not sure which yards still shut down because of strangles.
		
Click to expand...

That is incredibly good to know! Thank you! I might try some lessons at Appin then . Need to speak to the parents though! 

Really? I haven't seen many shares at all to be honest? Really struggling to find any.


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (28 June 2013)

gembear said:



			Oooh i'm looking for a share too.
Where is the best place to advertise/see ads? 

Click to expand...

Have you tried Gumtree? That seems to be the preferred place for ads at the moment. That's really one of the only ones I know though .


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 June 2013)

There's a FB group called Horsey stuff for sale, East Lothian (something like that), plus look in tack shops (Drum/Millers/Macmerry-although you may not be able to if you don't have any transport). They may have dropped off nearer town due to strangles.

Harelaw is just over road from Longniddry railway station-they used to do lessons as well but not sure how good. Like Tower/Lasswade they make their money from hirelings during the common rides-so those horses wtc and not alot else. Good value hacking on the beach there though-they may also want helpers.

Appin is a short walk from railway station (Drem), maybe 1/2 mile at most-not been there for years. Used to ride there regularly but not for a few years-my old instructor left there and I got my own horse. Nice facility though.


----------



## gembear (28 June 2013)

DreamOfNoReturn said:



			Yeah I can see why to be honest. Yeah I went to Appin once, and it was awesome. Always meaning to go back, just difficult to get to. I do have transport, but it's not regular transport and I'm kind of wanting to have lessons as regularly as I can. 

Thank you . I rode Angus when I was there, real sweetheart. Have you been to Appin a lot?

 Not easy is it! But we'll get there .
		
Click to expand...

I've only ridden Milo, who is a sweetheart. For my next lesson though i've booked a different horse. I've only been about 3/4 times, but i'm making an effort to go more regularly. They're just expensive and a bit of a trek! 



DreamOfNoReturn said:



			Really? I haven't seen many shares at all to be honest? Really struggling to find any.
		
Click to expand...

same! I've been looking on and off since the end of last year. Did go and see one owner and her horse but it wasn't quite what i was looking for.


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (28 June 2013)

gembear said:



			I've only ridden Milo, who is a sweetheart. For my next lesson though i've booked a different horse. I've only been about 3/4 times, but i'm making an effort to go more regularly. They're just expensive and a bit of a trek!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good! Enjoy it . They are, but I think it's worth it. I definitely learned quite a bit in the one lesson I went. I've always been meaning to go back but I keep forgetting and then putting it off. 



gembear said:



			same! I've been looking on and off since the end of last year. Did go and see one owner and her horse but it wasn't quite what i was looking for.
		
Click to expand...

Me too! It's hard to find a share at the moment. Most people I've been in contact with are wanting a ton of money for one day a week and seem to be more interested in the money than their actual horse. I don't mind paying, but it just really irks me when they are clearly asking for a sharer because they don't have the time to commit to the horse, but then they are asking for a massive amount of money which is completely unrealistic.


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (28 June 2013)

Has anyone had any lessons at Harelaw?


----------



## gembear (28 June 2013)

DreamOfNoReturn said:



			Me too! It's hard to find a share at the moment. Most people I've been in contact with are wanting a ton of money for one day a week and seem to be more interested in the money than their actual horse. I don't mind paying, but it just really irks me when they are clearly asking for a sharer because they don't have the time to commit to the horse, but then they are asking for a massive amount of money which is completely unrealistic.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed!
The share i went to see, she wanted £50 a week for 3 days but only during the week for possibly just 3 months. Turned out she or her partner (can't remember which) was out of work and she just wanted some cash to cover her costs until they started a new job. It was really far for me to travel, so going after work 3 days Mon-Fri wasn't ideal for me, and she wasn't keen to share the odd weekend.

Shame cause the pony was lovely and I could tell we would have got on well - he was an old RS pony she'd bought and the facilities were really good, but i'm not a mug.


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (28 June 2013)

gembear said:



			Agreed!
The share i went to see, she wanted £50 a week for 3 days but only during the week for possibly just 3 months. Turned out she or her partner (can't remember which) was out of work and she just wanted some cash to cover her costs until they started a new job. It was really far for me to travel, so going after work 3 days Mon-Fri wasn't ideal for me, and she wasn't keen to share the odd weekend.

Shame cause the pony was lovely and I could tell we would have got on well - he was an old RS pony she'd bought and the facilities were really good, but i'm not a mug.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's quite a bit of money! I've only ever really paid about £20 a week for 2/3 days. The most I think I've forked out is £100 a month for three days a week. Would've kept that share up too, but I was expected to do weekdays and with having school it just didn't work out. I couldn't manage the days all the time, and although I was also allowed to ride weekends, I was still having to commit to those three weekdays. It sucked cause I loved the horse to pieces. 

It's people like that that really bug me. It's not just the money, but as well when you start sharing a horse, I don't think many owners seem to realise how attached sharers get, and then when things happen and you can't share the horse any more it is heartbreaking. 

It actually sounds like quite a good share, except for the "small" matter of trying to con you out of money it only being for a short time and also the fact that she was asking you for quite a bit of money.


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (28 June 2013)

MotherOfChickens said:



			There's a FB group called Horsey stuff for sale, East Lothian (something like that), plus look in tack shops (Drum/Millers/Macmerry-although you may not be able to if you don't have any transport). They may have dropped off nearer town due to strangles.

Harelaw is just over road from Longniddry railway station-they used to do lessons as well but not sure how good. Like Tower/Lasswade they make their money from hirelings during the common rides-so those horses wtc and not alot else. Good value hacking on the beach there though-they may also want helpers.

Appin is a short walk from railway station (Drem), maybe 1/2 mile at most-not been there for years. Used to ride there regularly but not for a few years-my old instructor left there and I got my own horse. Nice facility though.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm on the FB page for Edinburgh, but I haven't seen much come up. I'll try and look in tack shops, there aren't many near me, but it can't hurt to check if I'm in one. Thanks for the help .


----------



## gembear (28 June 2013)

That sucks about your previous share! Sounds like it was ideal too! But I guess I can see where the owner was coming from.



DreamOfNoReturn said:



			It actually sounds like quite a good share, except for the "small" matter of trying to con you out of money it only being for a short time and also the fact that she was asking you for quite a bit of money.
		
Click to expand...

None of that was advertised on the ad, which was the other thing. Guess I should have asked more when we spoke on the phone, but at least I wasn't foolish enough to go for it.


----------



## Biscuit (29 June 2013)

For me having a sharer wouldn't be worth the trouble unless they were prepared to take on roughly 1/2 the cost and commit long term. For part livery, insurance, regular farrier, vaccines, dentist, saddle fitter, etc  if you add it all up, £50 a week is a bargain but obviously it is different if the horse is on grass in a field with no facilities. For an happy hack on grass livery a small contribution sounds fair. 

As an owner I would prefer someone who were looking for a long term commitment, would ride for my trainer weekly (sadly this would also cost a fair bit) and love the horse as their own. (3 months sounds a bit pointless to me, unless it was for a very specific purpose such as someone who could compete the horse during the summer season. ) 

Due to my work schedule,  I admit I would also prefer someone who rode during the week, but even if the agreement was for say 3 days a week, I would be flexible regarding additional days at no extra cost if I were away, or if they wanted to attend clinics or compete on weekends.


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (29 June 2013)

gembear said:



			That sucks about your previous share! Sounds like it was ideal too! But I guess I can see where the owner was coming from.



None of that was advertised on the ad, which was the other thing. Guess I should have asked more when we spoke on the phone, but at least I wasn't foolish enough to go for it.
		
Click to expand...

The owner was great! It was just that she didn't have as much time during the week which was why I was having to take it on. Unfortunately though, turned out I couldn't manage either. 

Good on you though! It's hard to know what to ask about when you first start looking seeing as you just kind of do it on your own. Yeah, you might have found that they wouldn't have been that forthcoming on the phone anyway.


----------



## chotty (5 July 2013)

I would also highly recommend Appin! Taught me pretty much everything I know from a young age, and did a bit of work there too! I remember Angus and Milo  I was one of the first to ride Milo when he arrived and by god he was forward in the indoor school! Carted off with me for a few laps flat out haha. 

How experienced are you? I may have a share opportunity coming up as my current sharer is looking to buy her own horse in the next wee while? 

X


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (5 July 2013)

chotty said:



			I would also highly recommend Appin! Taught me pretty much everything I know from a young age, and did a bit of work there too! I remember Angus and Milo  I was one of the first to ride Milo when he arrived and by god he was forward in the indoor school! Carted off with me for a few laps flat out haha. 

How experienced are you? I may have a share opportunity coming up as my current sharer is looking to buy her own horse in the next wee while? 

X
		
Click to expand...

Haahaa, he sounds like a blast!

I have been riding for about 5 years, I can walk, trot, canter, jump, hack out & school. I enjoy hacking and schooling to an equal level. I used to volunteer at a disabled riding school for 3 years and I have had share horses in the past, so I am experienced with caring for horses to a high level.

At the minute I am having a bit of trouble with keeping my weight in my heels going into canter after watching my friend riding and managing to pick up her habit, but I am confident I can fix this with regular riding and some lessons. I have already managed to improve it some, but without regular riding, I've been unable to do much about it.


----------



## gembear (9 July 2013)

Anyone heard much about Davina Masons yard?


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (9 July 2013)

gembear said:



			Anyone heard much about Davina Masons yard?
		
Click to expand...

Literally about to ask that . Does anyone know where it is?


----------



## gembear (9 July 2013)

DreamOfNoReturn said:



			Literally about to ask that . Does anyone know where it is?
		
Click to expand...

near delhousie castle i believe!


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (9 July 2013)

gembear said:



			near delhousie castle i believe!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! Someone mentioned her on a post. I'm afraid I think it will be too far for me though . So hard trying to get to places!


----------



## Sugarandsakura (17 July 2013)

I love kailzie in peebles if that's not too far? £20 for 40min private lesson so it's a pretty good deal. I'm branching out and am trying Vogrie in Gorebridge tonight as its a lot closer to me, can let you know what I think of it if you're interested!


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (17 July 2013)

Sugarandsakura said:



			I love kailzie in peebles if that's not too far? £20 for 40min private lesson so it's a pretty good deal. I'm branching out and am trying Vogrie in Gorebridge tonight as its a lot closer to me, can let you know what I think of it if you're interested!
		
Click to expand...

I have been to Kailzie for a hack, absolutely loved it! Unfortunately it would be too far right now to get to for regular lessons, but in the future I hope to go more . Yes! Would love to know how Vogrie is . Hope you had a good time!


----------



## Jenni_ (18 July 2013)

Sugarandsakura said:



			I love kailzie in peebles if that's not too far? £20 for 40min private lesson so it's a pretty good deal. I'm branching out and am trying Vogrie in Gorebridge tonight as its a lot closer to me, can let you know what I think of it if you're interested!
		
Click to expand...

And how did vogrie go? I'm intruiged? Is the place still riddled with strangles?


----------



## Sugarandsakura (18 July 2013)

Jenni_ said:



			And how did vogrie go? I'm intruiged? Is the place still riddled with strangles?
		
Click to expand...

God has strangles reached there too?! Nobody mentioned it to me, although I did see a notice that said quarantine or something along those lines on the gate as I was leaving. Didn't think anything of it at the time, stupidly!

Re the lesson...by FAR the best lesson I've ever had. Up in Scotland I've had lessons at lasswade (*shudder*), kailzie, as well as having the odd one back in England when I was younger. I think I learned more in the first 5mins at Vogrie than I have in all my previous lessons put together! Excellent guidance and teaching - I've always previously been told that my heels are never far down enough, so I'm always really conscious about that. Alison @ Vogrie told me that because of my heel complex I tense up my legs, grip with my knees, and have generally not-so-great posture in the saddle. I'd always previously been told that I had a good seat other than my heels! Within 10mins of lesson I was sitting so much better - could really feel the difference. She even had me pop a jump (I've never jumped before, normally stick to groundwork). And I felt confident enough to jump too - I feel like I have a much deeper seat already, and a lot better understanding of how I should be riding, not just sitting there! Nobody's ever gone into so much detail with me before.

So 5* review from me, just wishing I had the £££ to go every week, I can only really afford to go fortnightly.  I was absolutely buzzing afterwards, such an amazing lesson!


----------



## Sugarandsakura (18 July 2013)

One other thing (sorry I know I'm gushing a bit) that I was impressed with was that I didn't dismount and that was that..I untacked and took my horse back to the field etc. I normally hate RS because its so impersonal - you just mount, have your lesson and then your horse magically disappears. I love learning about every aspect of horsemanship, so to have the opportunity to do everything was highly valued by me.


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (18 July 2013)

Sugarandsakura said:



			One other thing (sorry I know I'm gushing a bit) that I was impressed with was that I didn't dismount and that was that..I untacked and took my horse back to the field etc. I normally hate RS because its so impersonal - you just mount, have your lesson and then your horse magically disappears. I love learning about every aspect of horsemanship, so to have the opportunity to do everything was highly valued by me.
		
Click to expand...

Ah super duper! Sounds amazing . I think I will definitely be taking a trip there ! Glad you enjoyed and thank you so so much!


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (18 July 2013)

Sugarandsakura said:



			God has strangles reached there too?! Nobody mentioned it to me, although I did see a notice that said quarantine or something along those lines on the gate a
		
Click to expand...

If you don't mind me asking, how much was it ?


----------



## Sugarandsakura (18 July 2013)

DreamOfNoReturn said:



			If you don't mind me asking, how much was it ?
		
Click to expand...

£30 for over an hour! Think was 1hr 20mins by the time I dismounted. Think technically was supposed to be an hour though!


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (18 July 2013)

Sugarandsakura said:



			£30 for over an hour! Think was 1hr 20mins by the time I dismounted. Think technically was supposed to be an hour though!
		
Click to expand...

That's actually pretty good! And it seems worth it :3. Was this a private lesson?


----------



## Jenni_ (19 July 2013)

Sugarandsakura said:



			God has strangles reached there too?! Nobody mentioned it to me, although I did see a notice that said quarantine or something along those lines on the gate as I was leaving. Didn't think anything of it at the time, stupidly!
		
Click to expand...

Long long story but I don't think you'd be as keen on the place if you knew it. I keep mine just along the road and there has been a bit of a panic amongst local horse owners as the riding school was still kept open throughout seemingly.


----------



## Sugarandsakura (19 July 2013)

DreamOfNoReturn said:



			That's actually pretty good! And it seems worth it :3. Was this a private lesson?
		
Click to expand...

Not quite, but there was only 2 of us in the lesson.  Apparently they don't have more than 4-5 people in a lesson ever.


----------



## Sugarandsakura (19 July 2013)

Jenni_ said:



			Long long story but I don't think you'd be as keen on the place if you knew it. I keep mine just along the road and there has been a bit of a panic amongst local horse owners as the riding school was still kept open throughout seemingly.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm really? as in they were still hacking out etc?


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (19 July 2013)

Jenni_ said:



			Long long story but I don't think you'd be as keen on the place if you knew it. I keep mine just along the road and there has been a bit of a panic amongst local horse owners as the riding school was still kept open throughout seemingly.
		
Click to expand...

I know of quite a few places who had strangles, but still kept their riding school open in the past. It's not really great. Is there not a protocol or something that they have to follow when they get strangles?


----------



## OAP65 (19 July 2013)

Sugarandsakura said:



			God has strangles reached there too?! Nobody mentioned it to me, although I did see a notice that said quarantine or something along those lines on the gate as I was leaving. Didn't think anything of it at the time, stupidly!
		
Click to expand...

Am I reading this right? You actually went to and rode a horse at a riding school that is in quarantine for Strangles?


----------



## Sugarandsakura (19 July 2013)

OAP65 said:



			Am I reading this right? You actually went to and rode a horse at a riding school that is in quarantine for Strangles?
		
Click to expand...

Nope not saying that at all. I said I thought there was a sign on the gate - it may have said quarantine or it may have said caution/safety/something along those lines that may have nothing to do with infection ..I don't remember and I'm not going to guess.  I apologise if I am leading people to believe otherwise!! From what I have since read, they did have strangles in February but I haven't heard anything since. It is possible that the notice was an old one then, if it did say anything about infection at all (it was the previous post that made me *speculate* that that's what it might have said). I wouldn't go to a yard if I knew it had strangles or any other contagious disease.


----------



## OAP65 (19 July 2013)

Phew! Having been on a yard that got infected with strangles a few years ago, I know how easily the virus is spread. I tend to be a bit OTT when its mentioned


----------



## gembear (20 July 2013)

Pretty sure quite a few RS's carried on with lessons during the whole strangles epidemic. Not going to mention names, but they're just not bothered...


----------



## sparkles69 (29 August 2013)

Hi i go to pentland hills trekking centre for lessons they are great and cheap £15 for a group lesson and £20 for private lesson they have a bhsai instructor starting in the next couple of weeks. The horses are lovely and very well looked after.


----------

